# علاقه اللنيه بقطر سيخ الحديد



## سيف الهواري (17 أغسطس 2009)

*دايما نسمع الحديد ده فاي 10 & فاي 12 & فاي 16 & .....
انما الشغل والسوق يقولك ده 4 لينية ده 3 لينية
اي حكاية اللينية وياترى هي بتساوي كام

في ناس قالت راي بيقول ان :
اللينيه حوالي 4 مم في حديد التسليح 
يعني 9 مم = 2 لينيه
و 12 مم = 3 لينيه

اما ناس تانية حسبتها براي تاني :
اللينيه ليست وحدة قياس 
بل هو رقم قياسي ترقم به اقطار الاسياخ
قطر السيخ رقم 3 (3 لينيه) 10 مم
قطر السيخ رقم 4 (4 لينيه) 12 مم
قطر السيخ رقم 5 (5 لينيه) 16 مم

اما الراي الثالث والاقرب للصواب 95% يقول ان :
البوصةتساوي 8 لينية
بمعني ان
25,4مم=8لينية
اللينية =25,4÷8 = 3.17مم تقر يبا

اما اللي متعارف عليه وكل الناس ماشية بيه انه :
للتحويل الى اللينيه اطرح واحد من القطربالمم ثم اقسم على 3
مثال 16 مم ناقص 1 يساوى 15 على 3 يساوى 5 لينية
الا السيخ ال 12 مم لانة اصلا مش 12 هوا**13*
* 

**بص يا سيدي القطر اللي يقبل القسمه علي 3 خارج القسمه يساوي كام لنيه
بمعني
فاي12=12/3=4لنيه
اما اللي ميقبلش القسمه نطرح واحد ونقسمه علي 3
بمعني
فاي10=10-1=9=9/3=3لنيه

فنقول ان
فاي6=2لنيه
فاي8=2.5 لنيه
فاي10= 3 لنيه
فاي12=4 لنيه
فاي16=5 لنيه*
*
*


----------



## hassan khalefa (17 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم والله ياباشمهندس...................


----------



## فائز احمد (17 أغسطس 2009)

اول مره نسمع عن الينيه ولكن شكراًر علي التوضيح


----------



## محمد حامد (17 أغسطس 2009)

اللينية دى مش موجودة إلا فى مصر فقط 
يا ريت كنت توضح يا بشمهندس سيف الهوارى 
على العموم موضوع جميل بس للمهندسين المصريين


----------



## سيف الهواري (17 أغسطس 2009)

اللينيه دي في مصر.................


----------



## عبد الله 212 (17 أغسطس 2009)

برضو مستخدم في السودان


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (17 أغسطس 2009)

والله كلام موزون يا هوارى بس الموضوع ده ......................وانته عارف


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاز يا سيف 
.............................


----------



## life for rent (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## gharib belal (17 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة مفيدة جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد دار بلين (18 أغسطس 2009)

والله غايتونتيجة منطقية وتشكر عليها


----------



## ماجدان (18 أغسطس 2009)

مظبوط جدا يا بشمهندس 

وإن كان اللينيه وحده قياس إنجليزيه دخلت مصر أثناء الأستعمار الإنجليزى للبلاد


----------



## سيف الهواري (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي مروركم الكريم.....................


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا سيف على هذا المجهود مع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## احمد نجيدة (29 أغسطس 2009)

لا رهيب والله انا كنت محتاجة
بسي ياريت المعلومات تكون اكيدة


----------



## ezzato (29 أغسطس 2009)

اللينية مستخدمة فى بلاد كثيرة (البلاد التى تستخدم النظام الإنجليزى فى القياس بوصة ,قدم , ياردة .... إلخ) وهى جزء من البوصة وتساوى 1/8 من البوصة ويمكن أن تتأكد من ذلك إذا كان لديك مقياس بالبوصة (مسطرة مثلاً) تجد البوصة مقسمة إلى ثمانى وحدات وهى اللينية طبعاً واحد بوصة = 2,54 سم والحسبة بعد كدة واضحة أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك


----------



## سيف الهواري (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مروركم الكريم ..................................................


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2010)

الف شكر للشرح الرائع


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومة الحلوة دي


----------



## e_y.a.s (28 يناير 2010)

للتحويل الى اللينيه اطرح واحد من القطربالمم ثم اقسم على 3
مثال 16 مم ناقص 1 يساوى 15 على 3 يساوى 5 لينية

دى اصح طريقه


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## mohmd fathy (21 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة :20:


----------



## الغريب2007 (21 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل من باب الذكرى


----------



## nour_eng_22 (21 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## boushy (21 أغسطس 2011)

اللينية 3.175 يا سيف


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أغسطس 2011)

معلومة مفيدة .. شكرا


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khaled (troy) (8 فبراير 2013)

معلومة حلوة  تشكر


----------



## abonaif007 (8 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك

بس ايه المقصود باللينية؟؟؟


----------



## الورد الابيض (8 فبراير 2013)

بجد استفدت كتير لانى مكنتش عارفه الموضوع ده


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 فبراير 2013)

في العراق نحن نستخدم التالي
فاي 10 يسمى 3/8 (ابو الثلاث اثمان)
فاي 12 يسمى 1/2 (ابو النص)
فاي 16 يسمى 5/8 (ابو الخمس اثمان)
فاي 25 يسمى (ابو الانج)
و على العموم التسميات اعلاه تسميات عامية على الرغم من قربها من الطابع العلمي لكن شيش حديد التسليح مكتوب عليه القطر الخاص به حسب ما لاحظته في الحديد المحزز الموجود في الاسواق و التعابير التي يسمى او الكسور اعلاه هي من الانج الواحد يعني 3/8 من الانج و شكرا و اسف على الاطالة


----------



## ahmedsteel (8 فبراير 2013)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا لكن الموضوع شدنى لانى كنت حاسس ان فيه حاجه مهمه انا مش فاهمها وفى الاخر الموضوع طلع لا اصل له عموما جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح


----------



## taiscer (11 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------

